# Has anyone received refund from Bank of Scotland regarding overcharging on tracker mortgage



## Angiestar

Has anyone received refund from Bank of Scotland regarding overcharging on tracker mortgage


----------



## bbari1

A family member was told that he will get refund at the end of October but nothing received to date.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Is this a new development?


----------



## May#19

I am also waiting on this refund.  I called pepper and they said Bank of Scotland are dealing with it and they have no information.

Brendan this is a roll on effect from a successful case taken to the ombudsman and the decision is being rolled out to other effected customers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Ah, I see I commented on it here 






						List of all Tracker decisions upheld by Ombudsman
					

The Ombudsman has just published 25 Tracker decisions today  [broken link removed]  I have extracted the three substantially upheld decisions and attached them to this post.   Here is my initial summary of them.  The Ombudsman’s summary     Upheld 8   Dismissed 17   Total 25       Only 3...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




*Bank of Scotland case*


Started on a tracker of ECB + 1%
Fixed for 3 years
When fixing the documentation said “at the end of the fixed rate you will go onto the Standard Variable Rate”
Ombudsman held that they should also have spelled out “You will lose your tracker”
Told BoSI to restored the tracker at ECB +1%
Paid the borrower €2,500 compensation on top of the refund of €6,000 overcharged interest
Ombudsman referred the matter to the Central Bank as other customers impacted by the same decision
BoSI will apply the decision to all those affected
In 2018, BoSI sold these mortgages to Pepper and BoSI has agreed with Pepper to put them all on trackers
This is not as huge as it seems. The BoSI SVR was unusual in that it actually had a price cap of ECB + 1.5%. So the overcharge was “only” 0.5%. So the refund was only €6,000 in the actual case.

This is an example of a case, where the borrower would have been laughed out of the High Court if they had taken a case. The Ombudsman legislation gives him much wider discretion.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Brendan Burgess said:


> This is not as huge as it seems. The BoSI SVR was unusual in that it actually had a price cap of ECB + 1.5%. So the overcharge was “only” 0.5%. So the refund was only €6,000 in the actual case.



OK, it's a bit bigger than I thought because the customers will be getting a 0.5% reduction on their mortgage interest for the remainder of the term. 

So, on a mortgage of €200k, it would be worth €1,000 a year - but falling as the capital is repaid.

Brendan


----------



## Gigidvn

recieved a letter in June. Saying review was being carried out.  Mortgage was instantly reverted to the tracker rate. Review and redress were to be completed by end of October. We were told to contact Pepper for any updates. However Pepper keep giving us various excuses not to update us. These vary from:
Our system is down and will be for a few days
We cant acutually see the account as its not on our system
One girl said it was on the system and the refund is significant, but cant discuss on phone and letter is on the way. 
Having still recieved no letter we rang again to be told that they again cant see the account on the system and that letters went out last week and again this week and that the remainder of the cases will be completed by year end. They again have no way of telling us if our letter is one of the ones on the way. I have found Pepper useless to deal with and very dismissive when you phone. I pity anyone dealing with them through Mortgage arreas resolution! 

Any way finger crossed it comes to a conclusion soon.


----------



## Dalton12

Same here just rang Pepper Asset Finance for about 3rd time this month...no knowledge of our account,loads of hedging around questions so basically they dont know. The last girl said they are paying out in batches and they got a recent email in the last few days to say it should all be sorted by end of year. I just sent off a stiff complaint letter to Bank of Scotland in Leeds. I'm glad i came onto boards tho as I wont waste any more time on Pepper useless Assett Management services just await the postman eagerly,now on covid payment for last 4 months,so could do with this money to keep me afloat. When I think of all the times, if the mortgage was short a cent on due date, the direct debit would come back with a hefty charge of 10 quid or so and, all the while those shower of robbing banks were actually overcharging us by 50 or 60 quid, my reckoning. It would your blood boil.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Gigidvn said:


> These vary from:
> Our system is down and will be for a few days
> We cant acutually see the account as its not on our system
> One girl said it was on the system and the refund is significant, but cant discuss on phone and letter is on the way.



They make AIB sound professional!


----------



## AMS

Same, I have called Pepper today, they cannot find me on their system although the BOS letter advises contacting them with any queries.  Frustrating.


----------



## Gigidvn

AMS said:


> Same, I have called Pepper today, they cannot find me on their system although the BOS letter advises contacting them with any queries.  Frustrating.




We decided to ring Bank Of Scotland directly this morning. They are claiming its gone from them and Pepper are dealing with it.  When we said this to Pepper they said that they are only acting on the directions of Bank Of Scotland.   Apparantly 650 cases. 150 have been dealt with to now. The rest will be sorted by year end.


----------



## May#19

Letter from Bank of Scotland this morning.  Dates have changed we won't hear till end of the year.


----------



## AMS

We also received our letter but it states in ours "We currently expect to be able to write to you and issue any redress and compensation due by March 2021."...  A long wait from their original letter in June.

Also I note they have changed the contact details and it isn't Pepper now but Lloyds.


----------



## May#19

My contact details haven't changed, it's still Pepper. 

I wonder if different letters went to people depending on how far into processing our files they are.


----------



## Gigidvn

I have received a letter moving to Lloyd's as contact details. Also March before the redress is sorted. Rang the number and they said some of the accounts are more difficult to sort out. The difficult ones are out to March.


----------



## Open air

Received letter today, march 2021 given as new date for redress. Currently 11 year overcharge on account, and legal proceedings initiated.A despicable bunch ,,, cant even calculate monthly payments correctly


----------



## bbari1

bbari1 said:


> A family member was told that he will get refund at the end of October but nothing received to date.



Refund received today!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi bb

Could you give the details 

1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest 
2) Time Value of Money
3) Compensation if any

And the rough calculation e.g.  "the rate was 0.5% too high for 10 years, so I got 5% of €200k or €10k" 

Brendan


----------



## bbari1

1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest: €115,972
2) Time Value of Money: 25,728
3) Compensation if any: 21,255
4) Advice Payment: €400
*Total: €163,355*

Tracker was: 0.7%
SVR: 1.50%
Over charged by 0.8%


----------



## Open air

Wow


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Wow indeed!

So the compensation is 15% of the overcharge + TVM.

How long did the overcharge last for?

Brendan


----------



## bbari1

Brendan Burgess said:


> How long did the overcharge last for?


10-11 years.


----------



## Wuffit

This is incredible stuff. Ripped off for 11 years and now further avoidance and procrastination must break the spirit of what BB achieved, the deal with the CBI. What’s so difficult it’s taking BoSI this long? Why isn’t it getting out in the media?


----------



## Wuffit

I have a question as a new member here. I took out an interest only fixed rate home loan in 2007 and after it ended in 2008 I was switched to a BoSI SVR at 1.25% plus. I have now been informed the rate has been reduced from 1.4% to 1.25% going forward as I should have been on a tracker and that I will be compensated in due course whatever that means. I have also discovered that the BoSI tracker rate publicised for my type of loan in 2008 was 1.05% not 1.2%. What should I do? What compo am I likely to receive as it’s impossible to get an answer out of this lot? Could someone help?


----------



## Wuffit

Bbar1. In your calculation you cite actual figures for the svr, the tracker was 0.7%. Could you help shoe where you do you get these from to allow me calculate too


----------



## Happy1975

bbari1 said:


> 1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest: €115,972
> 2) Time Value of Money: 25,728
> 3) Compensation if any: 21,255
> 4) Advice Payment: €400
> *Total: €163,355*
> 
> Tracker was: 0.7%
> SVR: 1.50%
> Over charged by 0.8%



Was this a very big mortgage do you know, not looking to know the exact figure, I received a letter stating I will be have a final figure in December.


----------



## Wuffit

Happy1975 said:


> Was this a very big mortgage do you know, not looking to know the exact figure, I received a letter stating I will be have a final figure in December.


I am still unclear about the "tracker" part. I had a margin of 1.25% over ECB. Pepper told me that as ECB was now zero my all in cost was now 1.25%. Therefore, are you saying that you had a margin of just 0.7% over ECB? Secondly, how was the compensation element calculated?


----------



## bbari1

Happy1975 said:


> Was this a very big mortgage do you know, not looking to know the exact figure, I received a letter stating I will be have a final figure in December.



Yes, it was over a mill.


----------



## Wuffit

got my letter today from Pepper saying I will have news in December 2020! 

I am still interested in how to calculate a possible refund. I borrowed say €1m, interest only for 20 years. I commenced with a fixed rate for year one at a margin of 1.05%. Bosi then put me back on a SVR+1.4%. They recently put me back on a tracker at ECB+1.25%. However, I see BBari1's example but it says the tracker was 0.7%, was that including ECB which if so suggests a 0.7% margin, but mine seems much higher than that. I am confused. Can someone help me calculate it correctly?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Did you read your letter of offer? If it specified a margin of 1.25% that  is what you will get. The expression "SVR +1.4%" doesn't mean anything.  Their SVR had a cap of ECB +1.5%.

So if you were on 1.5% but should have been on 1.25% , then you will get .25% a year which I have seen others get.

So your rough refund would be: 10 years @ .25% = 2.5%
2.5% of €1m would be* €25,000*

Mitzy reported the following : 





__





						Received my compensation from Bank of Scotland
					

I received a letter from BOS last week saying that they were still assessing my case & that I should expect to hear by the end of December. This morning I received a refund cheque of the overcharge on my account with compensation. Pepper had previously advised that the portion of overcharge was...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




"It seems that I was overcharged approx €500 per annum for 11 years. They gave a breakdown of the interest paid each year v's what should have been paid so it is very clear from the documentation.
Time value of money was about €1,350."

So she got €1,350 TVM on €5,500 or 25%

So your TVM would probably be :* €6,000*

Compensation would be 15% of €31k or *€4,500*

This is very rough.

Brendan


----------



## Wuffit

Thanks


----------



## Wuffit

Anyone more got their redress cheques from Pepper? I have received a further delay letter to end December 2020 but just called them and they couldn't tell me how much or when? I doubt they are going to keep their 3rd commitment to me which is astonishingly bad!


----------



## May#19

My last letter said I'd receive redress and compensation by December.  I've heard nothing since and all pepper can tell me is Bank of Scotland have not updated them but they know of delays.


----------



## DIGBY1

My last letter said the same ‘by December’. It’s a joke when you call Pepper, basically they say it’s nothing to do with them, even though the bank has appointed them to deal with queries.


----------



## Wuffit

Brendan, what can we do here?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Wuffit said:


> must break the spirit of what BB achieved, the deal with the CBI.





Wuffit said:


> Brendan, what can we do here?



Hi Wuffit 

I have had no role in this particular case. Other than generally highlighting tracker issues and trying to make sure that the Central Bank agreed that Ombudsman's decisions would be rolled out to the rest of  the customers in the same cohort.

I really don't think you can do much but wait.   Covid has delayed everything. 

If you are prepared to put your photo in the paper and tell your story using your own name, I am sure that a journalist like Charlie Weston would be happy to tell your story to highlight the issue.  He probably wouldn't be as  interested in an anonymous story. 

Brendan


----------



## DIGBY1

I just want to know what’s going on and nobody is telling us anything. I suspect we will get another letter sent out in the last days of this month advising of further delays.


----------



## Wuffit

I hear that BoS have issued their redress cheques and/or transfer requests from the UK for all those promised to be sorted this December. Again, Pepper know nothing!!! Anyone got any update?


----------



## DIGBY1

Wuffit said:


> I hear that BoS have issued their redress cheques and/or transfer requests from the UK for all those promised to be sorted this December. Again, Pepper know nothing!!! Anyone got any update?


For everyone due in December?  I was due for remediation in December but got a letter Christmas week saying it would be sometime before end of March......


----------



## Wuffit

That’s not a good omen. Anyone else got news?


----------



## BusyLizzy

Received letter and cheque for €22k from BOS on Friday! Planning on depositing it on Monday! Interested to hear if others are seeking compensation for the inconvenience and personal impact? Mortgage was taken out in 2007 for €440k


----------



## Wuffit

So how did they arrive at your settlement amount?


----------



## DIGBY1

BusyLizzy said:


> Received letter and cheque for €22k from BOS on Friday! Planning on depositing it on Monday! Interested to hear if others are seeking compensation for the inconvenience and personal impact? Mortgage was taken out in 2007 for €440k


I’m also interested in how they arrived at your figures. I took my mortgage out in 2006 with BOSI for €320k.


----------



## BusyLizzy

Interest was paid for 10 years at almost .05% more than it should. Over 10 years it amounted to an overpayment of 15,955.77 then they add on 3359.18 for time value of money, then added 15% compensation of 2897.24 and also financial advice payment of 400 total received 22,612.19


----------



## DIGBY1

Wuffit said:


> Anyone more got their redress cheques from Pepper? I have received a further delay letter to end December 2020 but just called them and they couldn't tell me how much or when? I doubt they are going to keep their 3rd commitment to me which is astonishingly bad!


Did you get your cheque in December as promised?


----------



## DCPman1979

Per previous correspondence I was also expecting a cheque by the end of Dec. I have not received as much as a holding letter.


----------



## Gigidvn

Still waiting. We were provided a number at bank of scotland to ring for updates. They guy on the other end has a terrible attitude. How dare you ring me attitude. Worst part about banks is they hound you if you owe them anything and fall behind. Yet they make you feel like an idiot for looking for what they owe you.


----------



## DIGBY1

DCPman1979 said:


> Per previous correspondence I was also expecting a cheque by the end of Dec. I have not received as much as a holding letter.


I got a letter end of December that said March 21 ... date just keeps getting pushed out.


----------



## DIGBY1

Gigidvn said:


> Still waiting. We were provided a number at bank of scotland to ring for updates. They guy on the other end has a terrible attitude. How dare you ring me attitude. Worst part about banks is they hound you if you owe them anything and fall behind. Yet they make you feel like an idiot for looking for what they owe you.


Yep they are terrible to deal with on the new phone.  Last time I rang I kept getting told they'd a new system in Pepper and couldn't see account detail...they're shocking to deal with, not customer focused at all.


----------



## girlonamission

Just wondering how I might find out if I am included in this scenario. I took my mortgage out with Bank of Scotland Ireland 2008. In 2018 I was one of a few who received a letter saying that they were 'changing their practice' when calculating monthly arrears and that their previous way of calculating resulted in higher payments. Nothing ever came of that. Anyone know if this related? Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess

girlonamission said:


> In 2018 I was one of a few who received a letter saying that they were 'changing their practice' when calculating monthly arrears



That is a completely separate issue. 

If you have not heard from them on the rate issue, it's unlikely that you are impacted, but check anyway.

Read your mortgage contract - what interest rate should you be on? 

Read your statement, what rate are you on?


----------



## DIGBY1

Just wondering if anyone had received any further news, or refunds?


----------



## Mackers

DIGBY1 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had received any further news, or refunds?


Pepper are just saying we will hear from BOS before the 31/03/2021 regarding any further actions... It seems it is a waiting game for those who have not already received their compensation. Pepper mentioned they maybe dealing with the queires in alphabetical order. Who knows!!


----------



## Winter Miles

I'm in the S (forename and surname) category and got mine back in Dec /Jan. Pepper have no involvement in the processing. It's all BOS. 
Playing the waiting game is the hardest part..


----------



## DIGBY1

Winter Miles said:


> I'm in the S (forename and surname) category and got mine back in Dec /Jan. Pepper have no involvement in the processing. It's all BOS.
> Playing the waiting game is the hardest part..


I'm before S (forename and surname) and have been told by 31.3. It doesn't look like their going alphabetically, unless they started at Z and are working backwards


----------



## AMS

DIGBY1 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had received any further news, or refunds?


Still waiting also, any communications I have had with Pepper, it is clear they haven't a notion of what is going on...


----------



## Justdusty

Received my overcharged interest payments and compensation before the weekend. My query is how do I know if I am getting the right amount of compensation or not.
Because based on this case study 3 example  attached from the central bank. This person was over charged 0.5 % for 2 years and got compensated approx €2000. 


My situation is 
1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest: €7535.62
2) Time Value of Money: €1518.70
3) Compensation if any: €1358.15
4) Advice Payment: €400
*Total: €10,812.47

Based on these numbers compared to case study 3, her mortgage would need to be 4 to 5 times more than my mortgage


*


----------



## DIGBY1

Justdusty said:


> Received my overcharged interest payments and compensation before the weekend. My query is how do I know if I am getting the right amount of compensation or not.
> Because based on this case study 3 example  attached from the central bank. This person was over charged 0.5 % for 2 years and got compensated approx €2000.
> 
> 
> My situation is
> 1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest: €7535.62
> 2) Time Value of Money: €1518.70
> 3) Compensation if any: €1358.15
> 4) Advice Payment: €400
> *Total: €10,812.47
> 
> Based on these numbers compared to case study 3, her mortgage would need to be 4 to 5 times more than my mortgageView attachment 5458*



How much was your mortgage for?
How long were you overcharged for?
I think the example you have cited was an overcharge for a relatively short period.


----------



## Justdusty

sorry i may have phrased the question wrongly,  if she got €2000 compensation, which would include €400 Legal advice payment, the balance would be  €1600  which would include a refund of overcharged interest, plus Time Value of Money, and Compensation if any.  How do you know how much compensation if any, and time value of money that you are owed. Is there a set % compensation based on the amount of overcharged interest.  The reason that i am asking is that during these times of being overcharged i was having financial problems due to reduced earnings and trying to recover customers unpaid outstanding bills of over €100k via legal proceedings ( of which only 15% was recovered ). In my scenario €1358.15 of compensation seems paltry as it does not take stress etc into consideration  . I was overcharged around €900  per year over a 10 year period, its not alot per year , but IT IS if your short


----------



## Louisea48

I took out a BOS mortgage in 2006 which was a tracker for 200,000 fixed it for  a 3 year period and was put  back on variable rate.  I am now back on a tracker since last year with Bank of Ireland.

I am trying to get through to BOS as last letter was in December saying it would be sorted by end of  March still have not heard from them.  This  is  very frustrating should I go to ombudsman if I havent heard by Wednesday which is  last day of  March.
Has anyone received there settlement this  month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

It is very frustrating, but there  is no point in going to the Ombudsman. That will take over a year to resolve as well.

There really isn't anything you can do about it. 

Brendan


----------



## AMS

Hey  I also got the December letter saying redress etc pushed out til March.  Have heard nothing since.  I emailed the email address they provided in that letter on Friday but heard nothing back from that.  Would be interested to hear if anyone has received theirs.


----------



## DIGBY1

Louisea48 said:


> I took out a BOS mortgage in 2006 which was a tracker for 200,000 fixed it for  a 3 year period and was put  back on variable rate.  I am now back on a tracker since last year with Bank of Ireland.
> 
> I am trying to get through to BOS as last letter was in December saying it would be sorted by end of  March still have not heard from them.  This  is  very frustrating should I go to ombudsman if I havent heard by Wednesday which is  last day of  March.
> Has anyone received there settlement this  month.


Yes I received my cheque last week.


----------



## Louisea48

DIGBY1 said:


> Yes I received my cheque last week.


Were you happy with amount you received.  Hopefully will get something in the post tomorrow or Wednesday can't get through to Bank of Scotland, emailed today no response


----------



## DIGBY1

Louisea48 said:


> Were you happy with amount you received.  Hopefully will get something in the post tomorrow or Wednesday can't get through to Bank of Scotland, emailed today no response


I was happy with what I got, just not the length of time they took to cough up and also trying to get information from Pepper.  My overcharge refund was 7,168.56 and on top of that they gave 400 to get advice, 1,318.64 in compensation and 1,622.39 for time value of money.  Total refund was 10,509.59.  My mortgage was for 319.5k, taken out in 2006.  I fixed in 2007 for three years and then they put me back on the variable.  Pepper won't respond to emails, the best contact method is phone but they won't have any information.  Hopefully you'll get something in the post this week and not another letter saying the date's being pushed out again.


----------



## Louisea48

DIGBY1 said:


> I was happy with what I got, just not the length of time they took to cough up and also trying to get information from Pepper.  My overcharge refund was 7,168.56 and on top of that they gave 400 to get advice, 1,318.64 in compensation and 1,622.39 for time value of money.  Total refund was 10,509.59.  My mortgage was for 319.5k, taken out in 2006.  I fixed in 2007 for three years and then they put me back on the variable.  Pepper won't respond to emails, the best contact method is phone but they won't have any information.  Hopefully you'll get something in the post this week and not another letter saying the date's being pushed out again.


Thanks for that at least you got sorted and received your money after the long wait.   My mortgage was €200,000 over 20 years i also fixed in 2007 for  3 years - from the letter i received in July 2020 i was on a variable rate of 1.4% they  put me back on tracker ecb base rate current 0% plus a margin of  1.00% in June 2020.   Anyone know how I calculate what I should receive from Bank of Scotland.
Thanks


----------



## Open air

Quick question, have any of you here that has received compenstion, or are waiting on compensation, have had legal proceedings initiated against by bosi,tanager, or pepper?


----------



## AMS

We got a letter this morning stating ".... we foresee that your remediation will be delayed further to June 2021 due in part to the extended impact of COVID-19 on our operations."  Unbelievable.


----------



## DIGBY1

AMS said:


> We got a letter this morning stating ".... we foresee that your remediation will be delayed further to June 2021 due in part to the extended impact of COVID-19 on our operations."


That is unbelievable, I thought they’d have everyone sorted by March.


----------



## AMS

I know.  I am gutted as it will be a year by then I think from first letter.


----------



## DIGBY1

AMS said:


> I know.  I am gutted as it will be a year by then I think from first letter.


Yep the first letter was in June of 2020.  A year is way too long to have to wait for a refund.  I actually had mine worked out myself on an Excel spreadsheet, I was only a couple of hundred Euros out, it's not complicated so I don't understand why the Bank is taking so long.  Covid also isn't a valid excuse, Financial institutions and anyone supporting them in this work have been working as normal (remotely) since March 2020.


----------



## Gigidvn

Louisea48 said:


> I took out a BOS mortgage in 2006 which was a tracker for 200,000 fixed it for  a 3 year period and was put  back on variable rate.  I am now back on a tracker since last year with Bank of Ireland.
> 
> I am trying to get through to BOS as last letter was in December saying it would be sorted by end of  March still have not heard from them.  This  is  very frustrating should I go to ombudsman if I havent heard by Wednesday which is  last day of  March.
> Has anyone received there settlement this  month.



I am in a similar position to you. I received a letter this morning pushing it out to May. This is the 3rd deadline I have been given.  They are absolutely useless. We have tried ringing the "helpline" but the guy on the other end was grumpy and unhelpful. Then in the last month nobody is even bothering to answer.


----------



## DIGBY1

Louisea48 said:


> Thanks for that at least you got sorted and received your money after the long wait.   My mortgage was €200,000 over 20 years i also fixed in 2007 for  3 years - from the letter i received in July 2020 i was on a variable rate of 1.4% they  put me back on tracker ecb base rate current 0% plus a margin of  1.00% in June 2020.   Anyone know how I calculate what I should receive from Bank of Scotland.
> Thanks


If you have plenty of time and have your historic annual statements to hand you can *roughly* work out the interested that they charged versus what they should have, i.e. the overcharged interest.   This will be calculated from the time you came off the fixed rate until the time they corrected your monthly payment.  I did mine in excel and I was only a couple of hundred Euros out.  The money they give you for advice is fixed at 400.  The compensation and time value of money refunds will depend on the date they eventually refund you.  From my own example and others I've seen in forums on this page, you can expect to get around 145% of the total overcharged interest back as your overall/total refund.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Louisea48

I got a letter this morning pushing it out till June 2021 this is a joke.  Sick to the teeth of these letters we are owed that money and can't understand why it's taking so long. No response to emails not answering phones a disgrace.. 

Thanks for the explanation on how to calculate what we're owed will try and calculate it..


----------



## DIGBY1

Louisea48 said:


> I got a letter this morning pushing it out till June 2021 this is a joke.  Sick to the teeth of these letters we are owed that money and can't understand why it's taking so long. No response to emails not answering phones a disgrace..
> 
> Thanks for the explanation on how to calculate what we're owed will try and calculate it..


Sorry to hear this, it's very poor on the Bank's behalf.  The best thing you can do is keep at them.  I'd say they're swamped with calls today from those who had been promised the end of March and have now been told June.


----------



## SnowdaisyBell

Glad to hear some got sorted! Also was waiting for something by 31st March and nothing, rang Pepper that day and was told the redress letters would issue in the next few days, he didn't mention anything about it being delayed again but am dreading that is the latest answer. No consideration dragging it out like this


----------



## Gigidvn

For anyone still waiting that received a letter extending to May 2021:

We made contact with Bank of Scotland yesterday using the dedicated number provided. Our case was not dealt with by Pepper from December and was handed back over to the bank. Anyway the guy on the phone was extremely helpful. He was able to tell us what we are due and that the letter ill be with us end of this week or start of next week.  

Hopefully those of you waiting are included in this lot of letters.


----------



## SnowdaisyBell

Finally got mine during the week, so glad it's done now!


----------



## Open air

Was it more or less than you expected?


----------



## SnowdaisyBell

Open air said:


> Was it more or less than you expected?


I had no idea what to expect as mine was one of the complicated cases Id say, out of work in recession, and on interest only for a while doing those forms every six months, then had some arrears. Over £6000, very welcome right now!


----------



## Open air

Had they you in court?


----------



## Louisea48

Hi I am still waiting  on my money back from Bank of Scotland letter said I would here in June have heard nothing yet.  I emailed  a  number of weeks ago and they informed me it would be June.  This is so annoying anyone get their cheque in June.  I am so fed with this now as feel like they are stringing us along.


----------



## Tigger-Tigger

bbari1 said:


> 1) Amount of refund of overcharged interest: €115,972
> 2) Time Value of Money: 25,728
> 3) Compensation if any: 21,255
> 4) Advice Payment: €400
> *Total: €163,355*
> 
> Tracker was: 0.7%
> SVR: 1.50%
> Over charged by 0.8%


Were you informed by BOS whether the payment to you included a capital element instead of BOS reducing the balance to where it should have been had the issue not arisen?


----------

